# sys-kernel/hardened-sources-4.7.10-r1 + KDE + ssh-add issue

## toralf

Upgraded today from hardened 4.7.10 to 4.7.10.r1 and do experience now, that *sometimes* after login into KDE (5) the script 

```
tfoerste@t44 ~ $ cat ~/.config/autostart-scripts/ssh-add.sh

#!/bin/sh

#

#set -x

ssh-add </dev/null

```

is not effective, meaning I need to run it again manually or have to logout and login into KDE again.

I never experienced it before, it is not 100% reliable and I dunno where I to find logs ...

Any hints ?

FWIW, the script above works fine together with these PAM settings :

```
==> /etc/pam.d/sddm <==

#%PAM-1.0

auth            include         system-login

account         include         system-login

password        include         system-login

session         include         system-login

#-auth          optional        pam_kwallet.so kdehome=.kde4

-auth           optional        pam_kwallet5.so

#-session       optional        pam_kwallet.so

-session        optional        pam_kwallet5.so auto_start

```

, KDEs wallet and ssh/gpg-/agent to unlock my ssh keys.

----------

